# Duncan Druce 1939 – 12 October 2015



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Just saw the news in today's Telegraph

Spanning both modern and HIP music, he may be most remembered for his completion of Mozart's Requiem.

See also the wiki article.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

His sounds a most interesting life. Rest in peace.

I was interested to read that he had written some music influenced by Indian traditions, such as Venkatamakhi’s Dream, for clarinet and string quartet (26’) (1988) - but there's nothing I can find to listen to. 
Maybe another day...


----------

